# how much rest between sets?



## stevie (Sep 4, 2004)

I wondered if there was an ideal rest time between sets, I,ve been training alone for 10 weeks now, and as the weight has increased I've noticed I'm putting off the next set a little longer each time.

I haven't timed myself, but I think I'd be lifting less weight if I shortened my rest periods- so what's the right thig to do?

Help!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, that is a really good question.

For me if I am lifting heavy then you will have to have more rest between sets maybe 1 min to 1.5 mins. I am just interested in getting the big lift so when ever I feel ready and pumped up I go for it.

Now I have heard forever between 30-60 seconds between sets.

Now there is alot of other stuff floating around about how much time on the downstroke and a certain amount of time on the upstroke but as long as it is not jerky or too fast you will be ok here.

You control the weight and not the weight controlling you.


----------



## stevie (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Scott, I'll keep my rests below 1.5 mins- If I can!

p.s. this is a fantastic site, it's a credit to you all.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

There seems to be two differnt thought processes that contradict each other on this subject.

1 is to say 'as little time between sets as possible', which would maximise strength & shock your muscles into growing, but others say if your muscles are still fatigued from your last set, you wont get as much time under tension, meaning the muscle wouldnt grow as well as taking the extra 30 seconds between sets and adding 10-20 seconds on to the lift, as research seems to indicate for maximum growth the muscle needs to be under tension between 30sec to 1min.

Some ppl swear by the hammering approach while others swear by time under tension approach, i think its a fine balance between the 2 and you have to know what your bodys capable of and which of the two works best for you.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

a minute on average for me, slightly longer with deads , squats and bench as i find these most taxing..


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

im bout the same as Mr T. with compounds i wait a bit longer unless im drop setting


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i think generally, the younger you are the more testorone you have in you. And so, you need to hit the muscles a lot harder than most people. Im young, and rest for about 30secs to 1 minute between sets. I find i get much better results hitting the muscles with more intensity but maybe that's just me. I think roughly around 1 minute for anyone is spot on though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ideally the guy that could lift the heavy weights with limited rest time would be the stud! 

I so want to be that guy................lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

long enough to chat to my mates about the weekend, eye up the girl in the lycra g string, and get 3 sets of bench done in an hour!!! LOL


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> long enough to chat to my mates about the weekend, eye up the girl in the lycra g string, and get 3 sets of bench done in an hour!!! LOL


LMFAO


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> long enough to chat to my mates about the weekend, eye up the girl in the lycra g string, and get 3 sets of bench done in an hour!!! LOL


That is so fcuking funny. Jimmy you have the best personality.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

stevie said:


> I wondered if there was an ideal rest time between sets, I,ve been training alone for 10 weeks now, and as the weight has increased I've noticed I'm putting off the next set a little longer each time.
> 
> I haven't timed myself, but I think I'd be lifting less weight if I shortened my rest periods- so what's the right thig to do?
> 
> Help!


I think you need to build a foundation to start with so the more time you take the stronger you will get. This is just my opinion. What better way of gauging your results. I also feel the stronger you get the bigger you get. Once again this is just my opinion. Any weight lifting will give you benifit. Just dont get impatient.


----------



## stevie (Sep 4, 2004)

Winger,

Are you saying rest for as long as possible- until fully recovered, between sets?

Steve.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you are lifting heavy then you take as much time as you need to recoup for the failure set, so long as you stay warmed up.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I leave a long-ass time between max effort sets... usually 3-4 mins. On higher rep assistance sets I leave about 2 mins. And on dynamic effort moves, 45-60 seconds.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

stevie said:


> Winger,
> 
> Are you saying rest for as long as possible- until fully recovered, between sets?
> 
> Steve.


Shouldn't need more than 4 minutes mate. I think I am around the 2 minute mark.



big said:


> I leave a long-ass time between max effort sets... usually 3-4 mins. On higher rep assistance sets I leave about 2 mins. And on dynamic effort moves, 45-60 seconds.


I agree with this. 

How big is big?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> How big is big?


Nowhere NEAR big enough (yet)!!! 

90kg @ 10%bf... but growing (once I'm more cut)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> Nowhere NEAR big enough (yet)!!!
> 
> 90kg @ 10%bf... but growing (once I'm more cut)


That is pretty impressive mate. How tall are you?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> That is pretty impressive mate. How tall are you?


A shade under 6ft. I've been lifting for 2.5 years (I'm 26). Most of it's been spent cutting though, as I'm an endo/meso. In april of this year I was about 105kg, but at well over 20% bodyfat  I am DEFINITELY happier being lean and seeing abs (especially as I'm stronger at 90kg than I was at 105)!!! Gaining mass is easy for me (although both fat and muscle) so once I'm down to about 7% bodyfat I intend to clean bulk and see where it takes me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I wish I was at 7%. Post a pic mate I bet you look awsome


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would give my right testical to be 26. The left one will have to go way back.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

around a min or so, a little longer on bigger/heavier exercises.

man i love uk-m, fun and informative!


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

Supersets = 30secs

- increases bloodflow more than mass

There's a study on this with eact figures. Off the top of my head I think it was about

2 1/2 mins for 75% recovery

2 hours for 90%

and a day for 100%

something like that.

After 1min it stated something a lot less than 50% recovery.

Anyway, I was originally waiting 30secs until I read this and after I extended to 1.30mins, ehich is still less than ideal but there you go.

Having said *all *this though I find it can take at least 3mins to get my breath back after squats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Theres a training method called Periodisation..Basically what you do is three different training routines with three different sets of rest.One workout is 3x15 -30secs rest between sets, then 5x6 -90 secs between sets, then 4x 8 -60 secs between sets before starting the whole thing again, so u change the amount of rest and reps each cycle of training you do.It works the different types of muscle fibers, and really does work..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

londonhunk said:


> Theres a training method called Periodisation..Basically what you do is three different training routines with three different sets of rest.One workout is 3x15 -30secs rest between sets, then 5x6 -90 secs between sets, then 4x 8 -60 secs between sets before starting the whole thing again, so u change the amount of rest and reps each cycle of training you do.It works the different types of muscle fibers, and really does work..


I think you are liking the Periodisation I see. It does make sence.

But on a side note. I think you should build a foundation first. Get your strength up on your basic compound excercises first, then start to shape the body.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah good point, anyone starting training should maybe stick to a normal base routine for at least 6months, before switching things around too much..Newcomers to bb make good gains at first anyways..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

londonhunk said:


> Yeah good point, anyone starting training should maybe stick to a normal base routine for at least 6months, before switching things around too much..Newcomers to bb make good gains at first anyways..


I agree mate. Like a sponge to water.


----------

